# Expert Boat Detail



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Expert Boat detail is finally catching up! We are now only 2 weeks out. Please keep us in mind when you're ready to get your boat shined up, ready for sale, to fish, to just enjoy. We have been in business since 2006. Licensed. Insured. Text or call us at 850-686-4452. Or email at [email protected]. We appreciate all the great reviews!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

